# New face for Dracula



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Just got a kit in for review.








Rob
Monster Model Review


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Crap!! I was hoping it was a hoax or mis-understanding last time this was shown.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

BLEAGH!

Remember "The Bellringer of Notre Dame" fiasco? Yeah.... that.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Looks nice to me. Is there some history here I'm not aware of?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

It looks fine. The last time I saw a built Dracula was at my friend Steffan Kacuvfus's House...were were 5... 

It wil be ok guys.....

Steve


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i kinda like it . 
hb


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

It reminds me of the Disney Haunted Mansion The Vampire's Midnight Madness head....

http://www.tylisaari.com/models/disney/vmm-box2.JPG

I don't have a close up pic to compare it to but I wonder....hmmmm!

MMM


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

No disrespect intented, but to me, this looks like Barney Fife with fangs! :freak:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Im sure it'll look better painted


----------



## John Galt (Nov 23, 2001)

If you add a moustache, you might have it.

John Carradine played Dracula in "??? of Dracula" or something, and to me he came the closest EVER to looking like the description of Dracula in Stoker's book.

Just an opinion.


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

John Carradine played Dracula in the House of Frankenstein.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Don't tell me this is from an upcoming dracula reissue from monogram/Revell? I missed any news on this kit being released, Can any one please fill me in on this kit? Does it come with the original head, Or did they trash the toolingThey did the same thing with some of the super heroes,Superman was hideous.:freak:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Spocks.... Check out this thread:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=241357&highlight=dracula

I was an early critic of destroying the molds for Bill Lemon's work. While the eyes are too large, it looks better than the painted sample on the cover of the box...IMHO...


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Imagine those eyes with red fiber optics..hoo..hoo...

_You guys would gripe if they crucifed you with golden nails_....(old roman jest)

It will be a fun addition to my Monster Collection

Steve


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

It's a lot better than what happened to Superman's mug. 

But... I hope the original face/mold is ok...not destroyed.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

I've been looking at this pic off and on for the last couple of hours or so, and at first it didn't look that great to me, but on second thought, it isn't all that bad, and as a few of the other fellas pointed out, it could've been much worse.
I agree with SoleSky, it will be much better painted up.:thumbsup:
I'm still gettin one though!

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

While I hate it when kit companys tinker with molds, I doubt the original head is totally "lost". Probably a block was added to the mold to keep the cavity from being filled, and the new parts were stuck on somewhere, or will be on their own little sprue.

Its funny that when the Aurora kit had the original head, people wanted better replacement heads. This one isn't "bad" really. You can alwyas buy a good Lugosi head or pick up a spare Aurora head from someone that used a resin head in the past.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm getting a couple ...because it will be a rarity in the future:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

mrmurph said:


> BLEAGH!
> 
> Remember "The Bellringer of Notre Dame" fiasco? Yeah.... that.


Yeah, the PL BB ended up in a news story for that one. 
Who would have thought that Disney would end up with the rights to the name of a classic novel just for a cartoon.

I agree that the eyes are too large,but, in cartoons, you can do whatever you want. I assume that they were going for a cartoon look.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Kitzillastein58 said:


> No disrespect intented, but to me, this looks like Barney Fife with fangs! :freak:
> 
> Kitz' :wave:


We've got to stop Revellogram! Make 'em NIP it! Nip it IN THE BUD, ANDY!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

The Face looks ok to me and will buy couple Draculas just so Revell see's that there is still monster lovers out there that still want these kits!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

deadmanincfan said:


> We've got to stop Revellogram! Make 'em NIP it! Nip it IN THE BUD, ANDY!


Ha...ahaha.......ahahahahahahahahahahahaha! Yep! Gotta nip'er in the bud! 

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

I can't tell if the problem is the eyes are too big or they're a little too far apart. Still, a bit of Aves along the brow and jawline, and a bowl haircut, he _might _pass for Janos Skorzeny.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

At least this new face has well-pronounced fangs. I'm working on an original Dracula now and the fangs are very hard to find or see.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Might be an ok kit if it were teamed up with Scoobie Doo
But in all fairness maybe a good paint job could save the day:thumbsup:
Mcdee?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

pugknows said:


>


It looks like his eyeballs are about ready to pop out of his head. The sculpt, around the eyes, is terrible. He almost looks alien. The rest of the head looks fine.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

kit-junkie said:


> It looks like his eyeballs are about ready to pop out of his head. The sculpt, around the eyes, is terrible. He almost looks alien. The rest of the head looks fine.


Maybe they are going for a Count Yorga kind of look!

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Maybe he's Count Floyd?
He also looks a little like Benjamin from Lost.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

BatToys said:


> Maybe he's Count Floyd?
> He also looks a little like Benjamin from Lost.


Yeah, Count Floyd, I think you nailed it BT!Scary stuff kids!

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## NeilUnreal (Feb 17, 2001)

Cro-Magnon said:


> At least this new face has well-pronounced fangs. I'm working on an original Dracula now and the fangs are very hard to find or see.


I decided to replace the fangs in my Luminator Drac by drilling them out and replacing them with clipped-off bits of straight pin. In the process, I stabbed my finger pretty badly. Since then, I've been feeling a little weak in the sunlight, and I've taken to sleeping in a box of dirt in the basement.

Providing modellers with well-defined fangs at the outset might help prevent such needless tragedies.

-Neil


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

None of the Universal vampires had fangs. I think these were more an addition from 50's vampires (Blood of Dracula for example) and Christopher Lee's Dracula.

For the record, I think that the sculpt is fine if you don't mind a non-Lugosi cheesy generic Dracula. 

I'm a purist at heart.
Some might think I'm anal.
My kid uses another term.

Will I buy it when it comes out? Meh.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

BatToys said:


> Maybe he's Count Floyd?
> He also looks a little like Benjamin from Lost.


Yes! He does! I was trying to figure out who he looked like and it was definitely Ben.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

kit-junkie said:


> It looks like his eyeballs are about ready to pop out of his head. The sculpt, around the eyes, is terrible. He almost looks alien. The rest of the head looks fine.


 
It's probably a sign of the hobby's future: remolded to make the details more obvious and easier to paint for younger modellers, kind of like painting by nembers. Revell will know they can't expect first-time model buyers to know about Dremelling, puttying, sanding, etc, so they've made the facial features over-sized!


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

and painted..








Rob
Monster model Review


----------



## dreamer 2.0 (May 11, 2007)

Looks a little like John Colicos.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

It does look marginally better painted, but I still don't want one.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Yeah. Nice paint job but the sculpt is just cartoonish. Drac's going to look out of place next to the other three.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

"His eyes are bugged out, He's scary looking, His face is distorted"

He's a 'freakin Vampire about to bite somebody....

You guys are gettin too picky...lol
Steve


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

steve123 said:


> You guys are gettin too picky...lol
> 
> Steve


Are you kidding? I know you've been reading the FS and Enterprise threads. Us figure modelers are so laid back by comparison that we're almost comatose. 

All of the original Aurora longbox monsters are based to some degree on the actors who played the parts in the movies. As "primitive" as those old Aurora sculpts may be, there is an inherent "realism" and detail to them that is hard to beat. I would argue that this "realism" is _one _of the reasons the Aurora monsters were so wildly popular in the first place and is also one of the reasons they are considered such "classics" in the history of figure modeling today. 

A cartoonish head is a cartoonish head. It doesn't jibe with the rest of those "classics".


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Count Chocula!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey, I kinda like it. I'm reminded of a Superman and Batman kit I own.  

RK


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

It's one step ahead and three behind!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

pugknows said:


> and painted..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If my dog had a face like that...I'd shave his ass and teach him to walk backwards...
Great paint job though Rob:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...I think I just threw up in my mouth a little bit...nice paint on a turrible sculpt tho, Rob...


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

As the others said the paint job is great...But it actually looks worse painted. All the wrong details (the eyes) pop out.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Ummmmm, uhhhhhh Rob? Your picture of the painted Dracula face isn't loading on my computer. I keep getting the little red "X" in a white box. I checked all of my settings, and it is simply not there.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

ya know Drac always did have a head a bit too big for his body ( seeing the built figure w/o the cape gives me a chuckle) . 
i bet this head will really look funny w/o the cape . 
can't wait to get one . 
hb


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

MartinHatfield said:


> Ummmmm, uhhhhhh Rob? Your picture of the painted Dracula face isn't loading on my computer. I keep getting the little red "X" in a white box. I checked all of my settings, and it is simply not there.


Works good for me, anyone else having problems?
Rob


----------



## longbox (Nov 4, 2007)

I can see it, not that that's necessarily a good thing...

The only positive I can take from this Revellish absence of good taste is that I could raid the kit without conscience for spare parts (excluding that head of course).
LB


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Pure and simple- I hate it!! 

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Chris...You're being too kind...
Mcdee


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Well, now they load. But earlier, the link to those pics was broken. Not my computer problem.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Maybe some really good scupltors could come up with resin replacement heads of Chaney Jr. and Carradine. Then I might be tempted to buy the Revell kit. Otherwise, I'm hangin' on ta me pennies.


----------

